# MemoClip



## monsieur_paul (27 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis le développeur de MemoClip, disponible sur lApp Store depuis hier.

MemoClip est à mi-chemin entre un presse-papier et un gestionnaire de mot de passe. Elle a été conçue pour les données que lon passe notre temps à copier-coller : adresses courriel, mot de passe, login, etc. Copiez-les une fois pour toutes dans MemoClip et donnez-leur un nom : vos données seront toujours sous le bout de vos doigts.

MemoClip est gratuit pour linstant, donc cest le moment den profiter  

Plus dinfo sur lApp Store ou sur mon site.

MemoClip existe aussi pour Mac.


----------



## monsieur_paul (8 Juin 2011)

Bon, l'app n'est plus gratuite. Ci-dessous une dizaine de promo-codes.

MJM7LM7R9LYA
HKJYPEE63REA
HWJXHM9FTFKN
EWNF9FWPP4LH
LYK96MNAKMPP
KR3KL4NTTMF7
JNA443EP6R49
XX947W6437WL
734FY496LYYJ
P6ALPX7L3JLF


SVP indiquez le code que vous avez utilisé.


----------

